
Ask HN: Will games made in Unity3d be playable in 10/20 years? - DaveSapien
A question for my fellow #gamedevs.
Thinking 10, 20, 30 years into the future. How big a danger is it that games made in #unity3d will go the same way as games made in Flash?  (Meaning not impossible to play them now, but a pain todo so).
Thoughts?
======
quirkafleeg3
Seems very unlikely that they will be unplayable. Built Unity games are just
.exe files, where flash games are in a format that requires flash to run. In
other words, unless the format of standard executable files changes, unity
games will still be playable.

~~~
DaveSapien
Until there is an 128bit cpu architecture and I cant republish because Unity
has went out of business or there is a change in there licensing agreement...

